# COMING SOON!



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

Angler's Outlet Bait & Tackle will be opening on Thursday, January 10 at the Pea Ridge Flea Market booth #29. This is a start up business which I will move to a different location when I am able to afford one on hwy 90 in Pace.



I want to stock items that YOU use, need and want so I need your input concerning what tackle you want.



It is my plan to be a FULL SERVICE tackle store (freshwater and saltwater). Right now I have in stock the basic Crappie, bass and inshore fishing tackle.



I look forward to meeting you. 



Bill


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

is this going to be a Fri - Sat affair till you relocate, or will you be open during the week ?


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

My plans are to be open 8 AM til noon, Thursday - Saturday until warm weather gets here (hopefully soon).



I still need input about baits that y'all want me to stock.



Thanks, Bill


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

If you can beat the other local competitors in the area the people will come.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *
> 
> I still need input about baits that y'all want me to stock.
> 
> *


*

Unlike every other place in pace, If you would keep more thana couplepacks of 3" new penny gulp shrimpand other colorson the shelf you would have my business. Maybe alsoALL colors of stretch 25's and 30's. I live around the corner from the market and look forward to you opening.*


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Save me from driving all over creation (Outcast, GBBandT, Half Hitch, Bass Pro): and you'll get my biz. Apparently not many have caught on to the fact that there are saltwater, inshore, nearshore, offshore fisherfolks in the Pace/Milton area.

Just sayin..


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *redlegs (1/7/2008)*Save me from driving all over creation (Outcast, GBBandT, Half Hitch, Bass Pro): and you'll get my biz. Apparently not many have caught on to the fact that there are saltwater, inshore, nearshore, offshore fisherfolks in the Pace/Milton area.
> 
> Just sayin..


+1 one on that statement. I live in Milton and do not do much fishing over this way just because, I can't get bait/tackle on a reliable basis over here. I always end up dragging my boat to Pensacola, because I can stop by the B&T shop on my way out etc...

A place to get a reliable source of live shrimp would be great over here in Santa Rosa County.


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. 



I am currently hunting for a supplier for gulps that will allow me to sell at reasonable prices.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Freshwater Gulps too.


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

Joe, I am currently also trying to get input concerning what tackle to carry. If you have a certain type of gulp that you use let me know by posting here or by PM'ing me.



thanks,


----------



## Jig n Hawgs (Oct 3, 2007)

DOA shrimps, spoons, and gotchas. And of course frozen bait


----------

